# apacheserver installieren



## hanna_bla (20. Juni 2004)

halli hallo:
hab mir ein kontaktformular erstellt und will dies nun mit cgi an eine mail verschicken.
nun wollte ich nach anleitung in selfhtml den apacheserver installieren , aber (oh man) was muss man denn instalieren
bei downloadmirros von http://www.apache.org komme ich auf einen server  mit ätlich verschiedenen dateien und verzeichnissen
bitte um hilfe............:-(((((((
danke schön

benutzte winXP sp1 fals erfprderlich.


----------



## imweasel (26. August 2004)

Hi,

also unter Windows soll XAMP super sein (kann ich leider nicht beurteilen).

Schau es dir einfach mal hier an.


----------



## scherzbold (6. September 2004)

Ich würde dir Apachefriends.org empfehlen einfacher geht so eine Installation nicht mehr und sie ist sehr übersichtlich gehalten.


----------

